# Please help! Geno and how to become alpha to him.



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

This is my first GSD and i was wondering why my boy, Geno, only follows commands sometimes. Usually with food. Especially if we are outside in the yard, or when the kids are in the yard playing. He follows me around everywhere I go but doesn't listen when i tell him to come back in the house. Or if i try to settle him down. I feel like since he is almost as big as me that he feels more dominate. When my fiance is home, he listens great to him. However, that is not good because he is hardly home. When he is, he is usually sleeping. If anyone has any tips i would greatly appreciate it. Geno is an amazing dog. I just worry that he will get hurt or hurt someone else accidentally.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Do more training with him to strengthen his commands. The whole alpha thing is old school.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

How old is he?


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

He is 7 months old.


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

konathegsd said:


> Do more training with him to strengthen his commands. The whole alpha thing is old school.


Oh he knows all of them so very well. We practice all the time. He does amazing with treats. But will look at me and just do the opposite if i don't have something to give him. Multiple people told me he challenges me. If i tell him to stay in the yard he barks at me. Like he is telling me off.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

He's still a puppy but sooner or later you will have to put consequence to his refusal to follow your commands if he does in fact understand them. Keep training, keep him on a leash.


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Ok. Will do. Thank you. I never walk him without one because i never know how he will act that day. Any good training tips? Especially on leash?


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

My friend has a GSD and she used a lot of force with him. Now he is mean. I want to avoid that completely. The barking back is because he is still young? How do i know he respects me?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

A few training sessions with a GSD-experienced, balanced trainer could help you immensely! I hate to say it, but when he defies you like that, he is "telling you off", and you're allowing that! 

Don't issue a command you can't enforce, or when compliance is highly unlikely...and don't ever give a command and not follow through to enforce it! 

By that I don't at all mean be overbearing, or authoritative. I mean be cautious yourself when you choose to, or not to, give any command. Lots of times when distractions are high and there's a lot going on, it's a bad time to give a puppy, or dog, any command! Judge the situation, control yourself, and don't give your puppy a command when it's unlikely he'll listen! 

When you do give a command, don't ever let him not do what he's been told! Again, not confrontational, not a fight, just a clear, calm, demand...and don't let him not listen....


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Well, I tend to disagree. Your puppy clearly does not know the commands so very well if he completely ignores you in certain settings. Sit means sit, no matter where you are or what's going on. He doesn't get that yet. You need to work on distractions with him. That has nothing to do with being alpha, and don't let anybody tell you it does. I agree with Tim; you have to enforce every command you give.

For example, if you are in the backyard with the kids, have a drag line on him (basically a 30ft leash) and when you call him, give him 2 seconds to come. If he doesn't, gently reel him in on the leash. Come is then not optional, and you just enforced it without getting physical with him.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Mfilbert18 said:


> My friend has a GSD and she used a lot of force with him. Now he is mean. I want to avoid that completely. The barking back is because he is still young? How do i know he respects me?


He does not respect you. He respects and sees your fiancee as the pack leader. As tim suggested, go to a trainer that knows GSD's. I wouldn't let him be off leash outside even in the backyard, so when you tell him to come inside you lead him. Learn how to use a prong collar.


----------



## Dutchy (Jul 8, 2018)

I would add to the recommendations to keep him leashed. He's already learned that he can disobey you and get away with it. They can't see your commands as choices. 

This isn't all that ordinary. He's rebelling he's basically a teenager acting out. Testing the waters. But if you give an inch, they take a mile. You don't have to be super strict to get what you want. They just need to see they are rewarded for doing good things and don't benefit from doing bad things.


----------



## BrendenDurand (Jul 2, 2018)

From what I can see it seems you havent really trained a dog before ? (i say this with respect just to understand where you are coming from). usually a gsd will take to one person as an owner (they dont really see us as alphas we are humans mixed debates on this topic). but anyways Your dog is being a typical pup at that age, at 7 months the dogs confidence begins to pick up so they begin to push the limits to see what they can and cant get away with. As mentioned you need to correct the dog then use positive reinforcement. Let me explain how I do it with my dog. There are days she is a bit rude and wont come into the house when we get there , i simply give her a very soft tap on the side of her leg and say NO naughty very sternly. if that does not work and she continues to fight , i will push her leash on and say INSIDE then guide her into the house with the leash , once she is inside the house i will praise her and thank her and hug her. WHY ? Anytime the dog associates something with a negative they are prone to run from that , so by correcting her then going in, she will view going inside as a consequence for being naughty, however when you praise her she now realizes now listening was naughty but once she obeyed she got praised. The same thing with all the commands try training her youself for 10 minutes per day using a treats and a toy and change between the 2 (so she doesnt only obey treats) then also do it without any toy or treats at times. As for the barking , again that has to do with the dog not respecting the structure (or doesnt know it) when she barks immediately a very light tap no her side of her leg and a STERN NO! then say the command again (like sit) and if she sits immediately praise her , if not fetch a treat then repeat the command once , if she barks you wait until she sits then immediately give her the treat and praise her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you post your general location and might be able to suggest a trainer for you.


He's a puppy. He needs guidance. He needs to be taught the right behavior before you use "force". He just needs to be trained


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

My GSD is about same age, +-8 months. I abandoned training with treats like 4 months ago. Once she learned meanings of pointing finger, hand movement, tapping on some spot...no more need for a food to position or move her. Now I can explain what is expected without luring her with food. So I'm not using it.

At first it was hard transition, because she didn't saw the point of following my commands without food. But she quickly learned, that when I say something, I won't stop until I get it. So better do it immediately and continue with walk or fun. I remmember first day standing for a 15 minutes on a spot, because I wanted to put her on leash (come here, sit) and she was pretending not to hear me. But I had more time, than she had patience not continue with walk and fun. 

Food shouldn't be the motivation. Drop the food.


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you.. And yes.. I've trained multiple dogs. Geno is the only pup I've ever had trouble listening to me. Ive had dogs who weren't my dogs doing basic commands in a day or so. But Geno just wants to play 24/7 with me.. Its all play.. So he is giving me more issues than any other pup I've experienced. It's different. When my fiance was out of town. He was an angel. I can only wait and see. I've talked to multiple shepherd owners... Breeders and all..they said its Geno being a teenage to see how far he can push me. I won't use force with him...however, ive seen john hit him. I won't stand for it.


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

BrendenDurand said:


> From what I can see it seems you havent really trained a dog before ? (i say this with respect just to understand where you are coming from). usually a gsd will take to one person as an owner (they dont really see us as alphas we are humans mixed debates on this topic). but anyways Your dog is being a typical pup at that age, at 7 months the dogs confidence begins to pick up so they begin to push the limits to see what they can and cant get away with. As mentioned you need to correct the dog then use positive reinforcement. Let me explain how I do it with my dog. There are days she is a bit rude and wont come into the house when we get there , i simply give her a very soft tap on the side of her leg and say NO naughty very sternly. if that does not work and she continues to fight , i will push her leash on and say INSIDE then guide her into the house with the leash , once she is inside the house i will praise her and thank her and hug her. WHY ? Anytime the dog associates something with a negative they are prone to run from that , so by correcting her then going in, she will view going inside as a consequence for being naughty, however when you praise her she now realizes now listening was naughty but once she obeyed she got praised. The same thing with all the commands try training her youself for 10 minutes per day using a treats and a toy and change between the 2 (so she doesnt only obey treats) then also do it without any toy or treats at times. As for the barking , again that has to do with the dog not respecting the structure (or doesnt know it) when she barks immediately a very light tap no her side of her leg and a STERN NO! then say the command again (like sit) and if she sits immediately praise her , if not fetch a treat then repeat the command once , if she barks you wait until she sits then immediately give her the treat and praise her.



Thank you immensely. Just what i needed. A little guidance to direct him i know this dog loves me more than anyone. I mean i can't even pee without him at my feet. He just is testing the waters and i need ways to pull him in the right direction. I just don't want anyone to fear him or him to be afraid of anything. Just a happy little boy. Heres a pic of him in his new sunday attire during football


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> Why don't you post your general location and might be able to suggest a trainer for you.
> 
> 
> He's a puppy. He needs guidance. He needs to be taught the right behavior before you use "force". He just needs to be trained /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


Pittsburgh


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

andywhite said:


> My GSD is about same age, +-8 months. I abandoned training with treats like 4 months ago. Once she learned meanings of pointing finger, hand movement, tapping on some spot...no more need for a food to position or move her. Now I can explain what is expected without luring her with food. So I'm not using it.
> 
> At first it was hard transition, because she didn't saw the point of following my commands without food. But she quickly learned, that when I say something, I won't stop until I get it. So better do it immediately and continue with walk or fun. I remmember first day standing for a 15 minutes on a spot, because I wanted to put her on leash (come here, sit) and she was pretending not to hear me. But I had more time, than she had patience not continue with walk and fun. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> Food shouldn't be the motivation. Drop the food.


Thank you. I can't believe the change in him in just a couple days. I never had to repeat myself but John was out of town. And still is. So we shall see on his return tomorrow.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

7 months? Yeah mine started pushing boundaries when he was 8-9 months. Started lifting his leg and humping other dogs at around 10 months.

I agree with (most) GSDs is tethered and tends to one person. I live alone but my cousin sometimes stay at my place from time to time. He does listen to my cousin if my cousin gives him a command, but sometimes he just doesn't, and that's where I come in. 

I reinforce the fact that he HAS to listen to me, otherwise, here comes the correction... When your pup respects you, he will never jump on you even after getting him out of the crate after a long day, he will listen to you, obeys you, and looks for you for directions. My pup is very aloof to anyone other than me, but he is still very playful and kind to my close family and friends. 

Practice on good recall also, it's very important. I still use treats when we have 10-20 mins training sessions, just to keep his juices going and focused. But when the training is done, he still and always listens to me. When I call and he comes, his head will be submissive, but his face is relaxed. Vs when someone calls him he will put his head up. 

Don't feel bad in correcting your dog, like all of us here said: GSDs thrives on guidelines. The like rules and routines. So when you don't like something, correct it until he knows he's not allowed to. Don't be intimidated by him.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

The biggest problem with food is that people don't know how to become independent of it in training. Among other things, seeing the food becomes part of the cue for the dog to perform. 

The next biggest problem in my opinion is that people take too big steps. the dog will sit for a cookie in the kitchen so he should also sit when you tell him from across the yard when he is looking at the neighbor's cat. He'll never make that leap successfully. Neither one of those things mean the dog doesn't respect you as "alpha" it just means you need more steps in training

If I were you I would put him on a leash/long line like others said but I would not eliminate food if it is rewarding to the dog. You do need to use the food after the fact-- not showing the food to the dog before, but I wouldn't take a teenager who is possibly feeling a bit ornery and say do as I say or I will make you and no more food rewards...potential for conflict.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mfilbert18 said:


> Pittsburgh


If you are on the east side, maybe consider a drive to state college to Amanda Homan.

Joeri Veth is in the Pittsburgh area. I'm not sure if he does pet training but it's worth looking in to.


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

McGloomy said:


> 7 months? Yeah mine started pushing boundaries when he was 8-9 months. Started lifting his leg and humping other dogs at around 10 months.
> 
> I agree with (most) GSDs is tethered and tends to one person. I live alone but my cousin sometimes stay at my place from time to time. He does listen to my cousin if my cousin gives him a command, but sometimes he just doesn't, and that's where I come in.
> 
> ...


 I want to correct him but want to do it correctly. John is back home and he is back to following me around everywhere but not listening to a word i say. Im so confused with this dog. It's truly baffling to me.


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> The biggest problem with food is that people don't know how to become independent of it in training. Among other things, seeing the food becomes part of the cue for the dog to perform.
> 
> The next biggest problem in my opinion is that people take too big steps. the dog will sit for a cookie in the kitchen so he should also sit when you tell him from across the yard when he is looking at the neighbor's cat. He'll never make that leap successfully. Neither one of those things mean the dog doesn't respect you as "alpha" it just means you need more steps in training
> 
> If I were you I would put him on a leash/long line like others said but I would not eliminate food if it is rewarding to the dog. You do need to use the food after the fact-- not showing the food to the dog before, but I wouldn't take a teenager who is possibly feeling a bit ornery and say do as I say or I will make you and no more food rewards...potential for conflict.


Thank you i shall try this. Hence the reason for the post...to see what im doing wrong.. Thanks


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> Mfilbert18 said:
> 
> 
> > Pittsburgh
> ...


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

McGloomy said:


> 7 months? Yeah mine started pushing boundaries when he was 8-9 months. Started lifting his leg and humping other dogs at around 10 months.
> 
> I agree with (most) GSDs is tethered and tends to one person. I live alone but my cousin sometimes stay at my place from time to time. He does listen to my cousin if my cousin gives him a command, but sometimes he just doesn't, and that's where I come in.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have been really working with him and he is doing better. He still doesn't know how to be calm with a lot of distractions. Other than that he is doing much better. I wish i had known to not get him fixed this young. I don't know if that has anything to do with this or not. Thank you for your help.


----------

